
Move Your Domain Day: Support EFF - ted0
https://www.namecheap.com/campaigns/2014/moveyourdomainday-feb-5.aspx
======
snowwrestler
Or you could just donate directly to EFF and cut out the middleman.

Maybe I'm too cynical, but I tend to be very skeptical about "buy things and
help a good cause" promotions. People like to buy things, and people like to
feel they're supporting a good cause. This satisfies both impulses, but the
vast majority of the revenue goes to the company not the nonprofit.

------
MPetitt
Ok, so I have a bunch of domains on Godaddy pointing at a bunch of sites on
Digital Ocean and DreamHost. Is it really worthwhile transferring all of them
over to Namecheap and setting everything back up? Besides not being Godaddy,
i'm curious what the upsides are?

~~~
FreeKill
Whether it's a pain or not depends on how you have the domains setup. If you
use Digital Ocean and Dreamhost for your DNS, it won't be a problem at all,
you just transfer and it copies the correct DNS with the transfer. If you are
using Godaddy as your DNS as well, then you'd probably first want to transfer
the DNS to Dreamhost/Digital Ocean before initiating the transfer.

------
MAGZine
I really wish that Namecheap would stop reselling under ENOM. It's the one
thing that I don't like about them.

Why isn't Namecheap their own registrar? Namecheap IS a valid registrar, but
they're still reselling domains from ENOM...

------
FreeKill
I love the added incentive to move. With domains, it's so easy to just stick
with the status quo since you only have to think about it at max once a year,
and transferring is actually a bit of a PITA.

------
shravvmehtaa
This is awesome! Love NameCheap. Network solutions is totally screwing me
right now by charging me $15 randomly for customer support and things I'm not
ordering. And I can't get a refund after 6-7 hours on the phone...

------
gamegoblin
I use namecheap for all dozen or so of my domains and I recommend them to all
of my friends who get domains. I've always been very pleased with the No-BS
service they provide. This is just icing on the cake.

~~~
brink
I use them for everything except .io domains. Gandi is $20 cheaper. I'm still
waiting for Namecheap to reduce their price.

